# An octopus walks on land.. for real !



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.care2.com/causes/octopus-crawls-out-of-water-and-begins-walking-on-land-video.html

Check the link.. video of a small octopus at a marine park that was filmed walking out of it's pool and taking a stroll before returning to the pool. Very, very cool !!!


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*funny!*

Coz the octopus was probably thinking
"help me help me I can't breathe" LOLZ!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

What I can't figure is how the little devil breathed while walking !


----------

